# Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

I was shopping for something sensible to upgrade my mom's car sound. Front and rears are $120 from Madisound. 

Pics for now. Review and tests coming later. Install due in 10 days.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

It doesn't mention it in the Madisound documentation - does that coax come with a x-over?

PE had an Audax coax that looked interesting too at one time, but I think you had to supply the x-over.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*



Brian Steele said:


> It doesn't mention it in the Madisound documentation - does that coax come with a x-over?
> 
> PE had an Audax coax that looked interesting too at one time, but I think you had to supply the x-over.


My best guess is that it has an inline capacitor to protect the tweeter. High pass only, no low pass. It could work well depending on the characteristics of the mid. 

I looked thorough the manual, it wouldn't say. It's your typical car audio manual lots of pages of nothing.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

I wondered the same thing. Subsribed.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

What I'll do is take a few frequency response plots of the driver in a door at various angles on and off axis. We should be able to tell where they are crossed that way.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

I've wondered how the HiVi car speakers are. Their components look interesting. Looking forward to seeing how these perform.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

Time for the results. 

2005 Hyundai Accent 4 door GLS

Pioneer head - lowest offering, 5.25" Hi-Vi Autosound coaxials in front doors. Compare to stock speakers test bellow. 

Tested door speakers :










*FR*









*HD @ 90db*









*HD @ 95db*








*
HD @ 100db*









FR is where this shines over stock:

The FR is fairly flat without EQ. despite the fact that the crossover network is probably very basic and includes a simple HP filter for the tweeter. The 3/4" dome tweeter does a good job all the way to 20khz, although they could have used a higher sensitivity driver here. On the low end there is no more low end sensitivity than the stock drivers, kinda disappointing. However, the added tweeter over stock really really flattens the EQ. over 3,500hz. Note that the car is the primary variable here for the irregularities, 20hz to 3,500hz where only the woofers operate, both speakers looks ridiculously close in response. 

HD is where this speaker fails:

Efficiency is OK, not as good as the stockers. Cone stifeness is adequate. HD is poor imo, not better than stock. To me this is indicative of a very basic woofer. In fact I doubt there is much different from the stock Hyundai paper cones. Both are fairly tiny overhung simple motors. The coax I suppose has a disadvantage as it has to hold the tweeter in the middle whereas the stock woofer has all that surface area and no reflections. 

So what do you get from a basic coax aftermarket speaker? A tweeter. I presume this is why it sounds a lot better. The benefits of 2 way shine through. On the other hand, never underestimate the paper cone. 

Now I'm going to list here the stock speaker results for comparison:
2005 Hyundai Accent 4 door GLS

Tested door speakers on the right:










Pioneer head - lowest offering, all stock speakers. 











HD @ 100db[/B]










First thing to note is that Hyundai is basically using woofers for a fullrange job. Note how the frequency response takes a dive after 3,500hz. Maybe they should have used a whizzer cone like I've seen on Hondas. The stock system needs a tweeter badly. Consider the size of this thing too, 5.25", the FR should be more extended. 

On the bright side these things are hella efficient. Nothing beats the good ole paper cone. It's also stiff to the touch, which is more than you can ask from oem. 100db is easily attained with these guys and HU power. Because of their efficiency, they do fairly well in the HD department. Very clean midrange, 100hz up is decent for oem.

The takeaway message here is that OEM can do a good job with plain jane paper cones. Skipping on a tweeter however is bound to be very noticeable. Great sensitivity, average HD, poor FR. 

Conclusion: If you want to upgrade cheaply just add on $10 tweeters with an inline filter to the stock system unless your OEM paper cones are toasted. To beat the OEM woofer you need an aftermarket one that is designed better. The Hi-Vi is not really different from what I can tell. 

Here is an overlapping FR, same volume on the head (right speaker only in both cases):










Black is stock, red is Hi-Vi.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

Awesome review.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

Love reviews like this. Well done.

Client had to sell a car recently that I installed comps up front. 

I used the stock paper whizzer cone ford 6x8s and added these tweets at 10k 6db to the front to cover the previous mounting hole in the beginning but to my surprise they sounded great. He said it sounded almost as good as the PPI forum boners comps we were nuts over a year ago or so. He still had TA dialed in on his kenwood deck so it was just going from powwred less efficient speakers to stock and tweets off deck. About the same ouput level but the deck clips a lil earlier. If I added a 50 watt amp and 80hz highpass, youd think they were high end comps.










Sounded surprisingly good. I mean, really good. good tweets will change a system.

Zed posted here a while ago saying he never upgrades his car speakers as theyre good enough usually. He just adds an amps with lots of dsp to tune the speakers and a sub, usually not even a headunit.

I might as well toss in this hotdeal in this thread as well. Those Mcintosh tweeters

http://cgi.ebay.com/McIntosh-Soft-D...593301289?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item25641b4f29

Delivered within a week.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

Entry level speakers don't do much more than stocks speakers. It's all the same recipe, tiny overhung motors with no tricks. I agree, money is better spend improving the extremes, the low bass and the top two octaves.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

Thanks for the review. The GF's car factory speakers (front) are toast and I was considering this pair of Coaxials since they seems to look good on the site, but I'm probably better off purchasing some JL AUDIO C2650's from a buddy for $75.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Hi-Vi Autosound CF260 6.5" CF250 5.25" Coaxial car Speaker - Entry Level Gold*

Or just buying a pair of $20 tweeters. I agree that the JL for $35 a pop that's quite a bit of sound.


----------

